# How should church answer this...



## jckdymond55 (Nov 21, 2019)

First of all I want to start of by saying as a Christian I haven’t had my pick of church’s and the two I’ve gone to haven’t handled a lot of things biblically.
I recently Read this statement...
“Church’s should treat addiction, Like any other ingrained sinful behavior or habit.” The writer goes on to say you cant expect all those suffering from Ed diction to stop cold turkey at once with no relapse. Which I agree.
Though the church’s ive been to have been quick to put out anyone with such sin’s (reoccurring sins they struggle with) out of the church as fast as possible. I would like some resources on good church discipline and your thoughts on said subject.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi! That is a really loaded question. Can you elaborate more with specifics, as I don't think this is a topic that can be painted with a broad brush.


----------



## jckdymond55 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Hi! That is a really loaded question. Can you elaborate more with specifics, as I don't think this is a topic that can be painted with a broad brush.


There’s not much detail I can give as I’m not tying to seek council about anything specific. My point is to get some material or good guidance on church discipline and if possible how to council with those in addiction.


----------

